# Schleifen minimieren



## moloch (25. Jun 2009)

Hallo,
kann man bei Eclipse Schleifen minimieren so wie Methoden?
grüße


----------



## reibi (25. Jun 2009)

Kann man Methoden minimieren? Was genau meinst Du denn damit


----------



## moloch (25. Jun 2009)

hey,
hab mich vielleicht nicht gut ausgedrückt..
man hat doch in eclipse die möglichkeit über dieses kleine + / - zeichen in der zeile wo eine Methode anfängt zu ein oder auszuklappen für eine bessere Übersicht.. wenn der Quellcode mal länger wird. Das Explorer- Prinzip mit Baumstruktur halt.


----------



## maki (25. Jun 2009)

Denke nicht, wäre aber auch sinnfrei, refactore deinen Code lieber, d.h. stecke die Schleife in eine eigene Methode mit aussagekräftigem Namen.


----------



## Marco13 (25. Jun 2009)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, eine Schleife, die ("ungünstigerweise") mehr als eine Bildschirmseite ausfüllt in mehrere Methoden aufzuteilen


----------



## bygones (25. Jun 2009)

also ich habe das 3.5 eclipse und unter windows -> preferences -> Java -> Editor -> Folding

gehts net... ergo nein


----------



## moloch (25. Jun 2009)

ja also sinnfrei finde ich es nicht. ist schon richtig das man eine schleife in eine methode auslagern kann in dem fall.. aber ich denke der fall kann tritt trotzdem ein dass man auch mal gerne innerhalb einer methode sich überblick verschaffen möchte


----------



## maki (25. Jun 2009)

moloch hat gesagt.:


> ja also sinnfrei finde ich es nicht. ist schon richtig das man eine schleife in eine methode auslagern kann in dem fall.. aber ich denke der fall kann tritt trotzdem ein dass man auch mal gerne innerhalb einer methode sich überblick verschaffen möchte


Sinnfrei deswegen, weil dein Code dadurch nicht besser wird.
Mach doch deinen Code besser anstatt nur die Anzeige davon zu verschönern, das geht mit refactoring.


----------



## moloch (25. Jun 2009)

du hast evtl recht aber ich bin zu neu in java um das jetzt auszudiskutieren.
habe 8 jahre mit Delphi 5 programmiert. und da waren projekte bei mit methoden / proceduren wo das ständige weiter und zurückgeben von variablen und arrays einen riesen aufwand gemacht hätte und somit das auslagern von z.b. schleifen nicht immer angemessen war. in so einem fall wäre dann das minimieren toll gewesen..


----------



## maki (25. Jun 2009)

Deine Methoden sollten in der Regel 5-8 Zeilen nicht überschreiten, am besten kleikner, kleiner ist besser weil übersichtlicher -> weniger Platz für Bugs & gut verständlich

Zeig doch mal deine Methode, vielleciht kann man da was machen, zusammen


----------



## bygones (25. Jun 2009)

ganz sinnfrei find ich es per se nicht... auch wenn die schleife 3 Zeilen sind und der rest der methode auch noch 5 zeilen will ich mal den Durchfluss in der methode ohne die Schleife sehen...


----------



## Marco13 (25. Jun 2009)

Shift+CursorCursorCursor
Shift+Entf
Lesen
Shift+Eingf


----------



## bygones (25. Jun 2009)

einfacher

Shift+Alt+Rechts
Shift+Entf
lesen
Shift+Eingf


----------

